# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Αυγό χωρίς τσόφλι.

## λακης κου

καλησπερα παιδια πριν ενα μηνα ενα ζευγαρι μου εκανε αυγα χωρις τσοφλι .ηταν ο κροκος μεσα σε μια μεμβρανη.παντα ειχα σουπιοκοκκαλο γκριτ οστρακα αμμο αλλα χοτηγησα και 10 μερες ασβεστιο.σημερα παλι εκανε  νεο αυγο και παλι τα ιδια.μαλλον ειναι καποια διαταραχη του πουλιου.μπορει να θεραπευτει?

----------


## xarhs

γεννησε καμια φορα κανονικο αυγο?

----------


## λακης κου

οχι καμια φορα ειναι 3 χρονων και φετος εκανε την πρωτη γεννα.

----------


## xarhs

δεν μπορεις να εισαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι δεν θα ξανα γεννησει φυσιολογικο αυγο...... μπορει του χρονου πχ να πανε ολα καλα.

ποτε δεν ξερεις...... εσυ συνεχησε διατροφη υπερπληρη σε ασβεστιο

----------


## λακης κου

αυτο κανω χαρη και σημερα που εκανε το αυγο παλι ειχα ασβεστιο στο νερο και ολα τα υπολοιπα.μαλλον ειναι ορμονικη διαταραχη

----------


## orion

καλύτερα πάρε από κάπου ένα σκέυασμα ασβεστίου (κτηνιατρο) και θα σε συμβούλευα αν έχεις μέσα τα πουλιά, να τα βγάζεις (όχι τώρα που τα ζευγαρώνεις) να τα βλέπει λίγο ο ήλιος μάλλον από αυτό την έχεις πάθει;;; γενικά η υπόλοιπη διατροφή-διαχείριση τους ποια είναι;;; μήπως δίνεις συχνά σπανάκι (ειδικά κοντά στις γέννες; ), το σουπιοκόκαλο το τρώει;

----------


## λακης κου

σπανακι δινω 1 φορα την εβδομαδα 1 μερα μαρουλι 1 μπροκολο,1 μηλο αυγο μερα παρα μερα.σουπιοκοκκαλο σεν βλεπω να το πολυαγγιζουν.αλλα τρωει πολυ γκριτ το τσοφλι απο το αυγο.

----------


## koukoulis

Γιατί, το σπανάκι επηρεάζει στην απορρόφηση ασβεστίου;

----------


## mitsman

> Γιατί, το σπανάκι επηρεάζει στην απορρόφηση ασβεστίου;


Ακριβως!

----------


## orion

τρίψε μέσα στην αβγοτροφή σουπιοκόκαλο (ελπίζω να το έχεις κρεμάσει σωστά, δηλ να μπορούν να τσιμπούν την μαλακιά πλευρά)... κόψε το σπανάκι στην αναπαραγωγή σε αυτή την κανάρα που έχει θέμα ασβεστίου (το οξαλικό οξύ που περιέχει εμποδίζει την απορρόφηση ασβεστίου από τον οργανισμό) και πάρε υγρό ασβέστιο άμεσα!!! για το αν τα βλέπει ποτέ ήλιος δε μου είπες;;; 
καλή επιτυχία

----------


## λακης κου

υγρο ασβεστιο ανεφερα πως βαζω συνεχεια.ο ηλιος δεν το βλεπει και πολυ

----------


## orion

> Γιατί, το σπανάκι επηρεάζει στην απορρόφηση ασβεστίου;


ξέρετε ότι δεν είναι σωστό να τρώμε σπανάκι με τυρί (σπανακοτυρόπιτα κλπ);;; το οξαλικό οξύ δεσμευει το ασβέστιο και έτσι αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες δημιουργίας πέτρας στα νεφρά... ειδικά αν υπάρχει και προδιάθεση... άστα... άρα το αποφύγουμε στην αναπαραγωγή (συχνή χρήση) και ειδικά σε πουλιά που έχουν θέμα σαν του φίλου μας εδώ  :winky:

----------


## orion

> υγρο ασβεστιο ανεφερα πως βαζω συνεχεια.ο ηλιος δεν το βλεπει και πολυ


 φρόντισε (όχι τώρα στην αναπαραγωγή, με την έννοια να μη τα ενοχλείς) να τα βλέπει ήλιος απευθέιας όχι από τζάμι κλπ...

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

> ξέρετε ότι δεν είναι σωστό να τρώμε σπανάκι με τυρί (σπανακοτυρόπιτα κλπ);;; το οξαλικό οξύ δεσμευει το ασβέστιο και έτσι αυξάνονται οι πιθανότητες δημιουργίας πέτρας στα νεφρά... ειδικά αν υπάρχει και προδιάθεση... άστα... άρα το αποφύγουμε στην αναπαραγωγή (συχνή χρήση) και ειδικά σε πουλιά που έχουν θέμα σαν του φίλου μας εδώ




αυτο τωρα με τη σπανακοπιτα τι το ηθελες?κανει η μανα μ μια ....να φας κ το ταψι...τα νεφρα μ μεσα.... :Confused0006:  :Confused0006:

----------


## jk21

ως φανατικος της σπανακοπιττας με φουλ φετα μεσα της ,να δηλωσω οτι απο νεφρα ειμαι μια χαρα και απλα μου την εχουν απαγορεψει τελευταια ,λογω καουρας στον οισοφαγο απο το ατιμο το φυλλο του ζυμαριου .η πετρα στα νεφρα σχηματιζεται απο τα αλατα που υπαρχουν στο νερο κυριως .Το οξαλικο οξυ  ( C2H2O4 ) ειναι οργανικη ενωση  και απλα συγκρατωντας ατομα ασβεστιου ,δημιουργει συμπλοκα που απορριπτονται με τα κοπρανα κυριως .Δεν υπαρχει αλλο μεταλλικο στοιχειο ωστε να δημιουργηθει αλας

----------


## aeras

οξαλικά άλατα και τα τρόφιμα στα οποία μπορούν να βρεθούν
  Τα οξαλικά άλατα φυσικά απαντώμενες ουσίες που βρίσκονται στα φυτά, τα ζώα και στον άνθρωπο.  Από χημικής απόψεως, οξαλικά ανήκουν σε μια ομάδα μορίων που ονομάζονται οργανικά οξέα, και συνήθως γίνονται από φυτά, ζώα και ανθρώπους.  Το σώμα μας περιέχει πάντα οξαλικά άλατα, και τα κύτταρα που μας μετατρέπουν σε τακτική βάση άλλες ουσίες σε οξαλικά.  Για παράδειγμα, η βιταμίνη C είναι μία από τις ουσίες που τα κύτταρά μας συνήθως μετατρέπονται σε οξαλικά.  Εκτός από τα οξαλικά άλατα που γίνονται στο εσωτερικό του σώματός μας, οξαλικά άλατα μπορεί να φτάσει το σώμα μας από το εξωτερικό, από ορισμένα τρόφιμα που τις περιέχουν. 

  Τα τρόφιμα που περιέχουν οξαλικά 
 Τα ακόλουθα είναι μερικά παραδείγματα από τις πιο κοινές πηγές οξαλικά άλατα, που διοργανώνονται από την ομάδα τροφίμων.  Είναι σημαντικό να σημειωθεί ότι τα φύλλα ενός φυτού σχεδόν πάντοτε περιέχουν υψηλότερα επίπεδα οξαλικού από τις ρίζες, μίσχους, και στελέχη. 
    Φρούτα 
 βατόμουρα, μούρα, φράουλες, βερίκοκα, ακτινίδια, σταφύλια, σύκα και τα δαμάσκηνα 
  Λαχανικά 
  σπανάκι, σέσκουλο, χόρτα τεύτλων, λάχανα, μπάμιες, μαϊντανός, πράσα και quinoa περιέχουν υψηλότερα επίπεδα οξαλικού
 

 * Οξαλικα contentmilligrams ανά 100 γραμμάρια* 


 Spinach Σπανάκι 
  750 


 Beet greens Χόρτα τεύτλων 
  610 


 Okra Μπάμια 
  146 


 Parsley Μαϊντανός 
  100 


 Leeks Πράσα 
  89

----------


## aeras

Εάν και δεν βλέπω να κάνει ποτέ φυσιολογικό αυγο, σταμάτα το σπανάκι, δώσε βιταμίνη D3 και Α,  το PH  στο πόσιμο νερό κοντά στο 5,  να την βλέπει απευθείας το φως του ήλιου

----------


## xarhs

το ph του νερου πως θα το υπολογησει ρε μιχαλη?

η μηπως θα αγορασει εμφιαλομενο?

----------


## aeras

> το ph του νερου πως θα το υπολογησει ρε μιχαλη?
> 
> η μηπως θα αγορασει εμφιαλομενο?


  Χαρτάκια ή Ηλεκτρονικό ΡΗμετρο

----------


## xarhs

συγνωμη αν ακουστηκα καπως πριν , υπαρχει phμετρο?

ποσο κανει περιπου?

τι εννοεις χαρτακια?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> τι εννοεις χαρτακια?


Ειναι ειδικα χαρτακια που οταν τα βαζεις σε διαλυμα βασης παιρνει ενα χρωμα αναλογα με το ποσο ειναι το ph..

----------


## xarhs

αληθεια?
 δεν το ηξερα.....

ευχαριστω νικο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> αληθεια?
>  δεν το ηξερα.....


Χημεια 3ης Γυμνασιου..  :Fighting0016:

----------


## xarhs

::  τελικα δεν μπορω να κρυψω με τιποτα το παρελθον μου............ χαχαχαχαχαχ!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Χημεια 3ης Γυμνασιου..


*Off Topic*  :Sign0006: * :* Χαχαχα.... μόλις σήμερα μπήκαμε σε αυτό το μάθημα!
Τα ειδικά αυτά χαρτάκια λέγονται Πεχαμετρικά και το όργανο όπου μετράει το pH με ακρίβεια λέγεται Πεχαμετρο!  :Happy: 
Στην πεχαμετρική ταινία όσο πιο πράσινο είναι, τόσο πιο όξυνο είναι κάτι, και όσο πιο κόκκινο, τόσο πιο ουδέτερο είναι!  :winky:  _(χαχαχα, ή προσέχουμε στο μάθημα ή όχι)_

----------


## κ.ω.σ.τ.α.ς.

Ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ αλλα αρκετο κερο σε ψαροφορουμ και θελω να σας ενυμερωσο οτι τα στικ δεν εχουν ακρειβια,παρε ενα υγρο τεστ σε ενα πετ.

Αλλα πως θα μαλακοσεις το νερο?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> _ή προσέχουμε στο μάθημα ή όχι)_


Εγω ανηκω σε αυτην την κατηγορια..!  :: 

Απλως *κααααατι* θυμομουν απο το διαγωνισμα του 2ου τριμηνου..  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Συνέχεια off topic :

Τα παραπάνω αφορούσαν τα ΟΞΕΑ και οι κλίμακες πάνω στην πεχαμετρική ταινία είναι από το 1 - 7 ...
Στις ΒΑΣΕΙΣ οι ταινία συνεχίζει από το 7 (που είναι το ουδέτερο) και φτάνει μέχρι το 14...
Τα χρώματα είναι κόκκινο όσο πιο κοντά στο 7 και μπλε όσο πιο κοντά στο 14!  :Happy: 

Τώρα, τα οξέα έχουν κατιόντα υδρογόνου και οι βάσεις ΟΗ2 .... γι αυτό και το νερό είναι ουδέτερο!  :Happy: 

Τύπος νερού : Η2Ο ---> κατιόντα Υδρογόνου και ΟΗ2 _(άρα έρχονται σε ισορροπία οι ΒΑΣΕΙΣ με τα ΟΞΕΑ)_

Αυτά από εμένα... θα στα μάθουμε όλα Χάρη, έτσι Νίκο... χιχιχιχι!!!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Εγω ανηκω σε αυτην την κατηγορια..! 
> 
> Απλως *κααααατι* θυμομουν απο το διαγωνισμα του 2ου τριμηνου..


Βρε.... αμάν !!!!  :Happy: 
Θα τα κάνεις επανάληψη θέλεις δεν θέλεις γιατί έρχονται οι ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ!!!
Χαχαχαχα, βγήκαμε πολύ Off Topic !!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ζααααααααααααααααααλιστηκ  α Ευθυμη!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ζααααααααααααααααααλιστηκ  α Ευθυμη!


Χαχαχα.. τα κάναμε σήμερα και τα έχω φρέσκα φρέσκα!  :Happy:

----------


## BlKY

> ως φανατικος της σπανακοπιττας με φουλ φετα μεσα της ,να δηλωσω οτι απο νεφρα ειμαι μια χαρα και απλα μου την εχουν απαγορεψει τελευταια ,λογω καουρας στον οισοφαγο απο το ατιμο το φυλλο του ζυμαριου .


το καλυτερο φαρμακο για την καουρα ειναι το καροτο. Αν εχεις καουρα και φας ενα ωμο καροτο σταματαει  σε ενα λεπτο :winky: 

καλησπερα σε ολους

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Βίκη!
Καλώς ήρθες!  :Happy:

----------


## Sophie

*Όπα (gagnam style) παιδιά! Ξεφύγαμε τελείως! Χαχαχαχα! Πολλά  μαζεύτηκαν!!! Χαχαχαχαχα!!! Εεεε παιδιά, μπορείτε να γράψετε και ολόκληρο το βιβλίο να ξέρω κι εγώ τι θα αντιμετωπίσω σε 2 χρόνια! Ευθύμη, είχες πάρει το βιβλίο μπροστά σου και αντέγραφες ή τα θυμόσουν όλα; Πλάκα κάνω! Χαχαχα! Είχαν πολύ πλάκα τα off topic σας!*

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα... όχι τα θυμόμουν γιατί τα κάναμε χθες!  :Happy: 
Και τα είχα φρέσκα, αλλιώς, σιγά μην τα θυμόμουν, θα τα είχα ξεχάσει!!!

----------

